# Bidouille win 10 Mac Pro



## Malcom.38 (17 Octobre 2020)

Salut à tous!

j’ai expérimenté une bidouille de windows 10. En effet, j‘ai lancé une installation Windows sur un sdd via un pc.
j’ai ensuite pris le sdd pour le mettre dans mon Mac Pro 3.1: surprise, tout fonctionne et aucun conflits matériel (pour le moment)
Des avis sur la question ?
Merci.

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2020)

Malcom.38 a dit:


> j’ai expérimenté une bidouille de windows 10. En effet, j‘ai lancé une installation Windows sur un sdd via un pc.
> j’ai ensuite pris le sdd pour le mettre dans mon Mac Pro 3.1: surprise, tout fonctionne et aucun conflits matériel (pour le moment)
> Des avis sur la question ?


Par le passé, j'avais expérimenté cette possibilité et cela peut fonctionner, mais ce n'est pas pérenne pour une connexion sur n'importe quel Mac. De plus, le PC doit-être récent avec une carte mère gérant UEFI. Pour moi, tu fais partie des chanceux. 

Et par curiosité, tu as fait le formatage comment, dans quelle table de partition, en MBR ou GPT ?


----------



## Malcom.38 (17 Octobre 2020)

Je l’ai formaté en ms dos fat. j’ai mis ma carte graphique gtx 1060 6go détecter automatiquement.


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2020)

Malcom.38 a dit:


> Je l’ai formaté en ms dos fat.


Ah oui, tu es sûr, parce qu'une version de Windows 10 impose le format NTFS. A moins que tu aies installé une très vieille version de Windows 3 et encore. Et tu n'as pas compris, je parle de la table de partition qui là aussi par défaut serait en GPT _(Guid Partition Table)_.


----------



## Malcom.38 (17 Octobre 2020)

Tout à fait, j’ai juste formaté en gardant la même partition (gpt). Par contre, les ventilateurs de ma carte graphique s’affolent style (10 seconde a font, normal, etc.. bizarre.


----------



## Locke (17 Octobre 2020)

Malcom.38 a dit:


> Tout à fait, j’ai juste formaté en gardant la même partition (gpt).


Donc depuis un PC récent dont la carte mère gère l'UEFI.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (17 Octobre 2020)

Moi j'ai toujours fait ça pour installer Windows sur mes Macs, je l'est installé via mon HP15", puis j'ai mis le HDD dans mon Mac pro, pas de soucis.
Par contre, si on part d'un portable, c'est que des des ssd ou hdd 2,5".


----------



## Malcom.38 (18 Octobre 2020)

oui, ma carte mère gère l'UEFI. 
Après question mise à jour, je ne serais dire si le système restera stable.


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2020)

Malcom.38 a dit:


> oui, ma carte mère gère l'UEFI.
> Après question mise à jour, je ne serais dire si le système restera stable.


Aucun rapport, j'ai déjà mentionné qu'il était possible depuis un PC de faire une installation propre, mais à la base, il faut impérativement que la carte mère gère l'UEFI, que le formatage soit fait en GPT _(Guid Partition Table)_ et d'utiliser obligatoirement un boîtier USB 3.0. Ce n'est pas un souci, j'en veux pour preuve le dépannage du SSD d'un ami que j'ai connecté à mon iMac dans un boîtier USB 3.0, j'ai pu ensuite démarrer dessus sans aucun problème.

Pour moi, ce fut beaucoup plus rapide de procéder comme ça en étant bien tranquille à la maison et ce matin je suis reparti réinstaller le SSD corrigé des énormes erreurs commises par mon ami et tout roule comme si de rien n'était.


----------



## Malcom.38 (19 Octobre 2020)

Merci pour vos retours 
Par contre, j’ai un souci de pilotes pour ma nvidia gt 6600. J’ai deux cartes graphiques installées soit une gtx 760. Je pense qu’il y a conflits entre ces deux cartes...


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2020)

Malcom.38 a dit:


> Par contre, j’ai un souci de pilotes pour ma nvidia gt 6600. J’ai deux cartes graphiques installées soit une gtx 760. Je pense qu’il y a conflits entre ces deux cartes...


Le problème est que Apple a mis au placard Nvidia et ne propose plus depuis belle lurette le moindre pilote graphique. J'ai eu un problème pour installer Windows avec mon vieux MBP 2010 qui a une carte graphique Nvidia et impossible de faire l'installation. J'ai résolu le problème en virant dans le dossier WindowsSupport le dossier des pilotes Nvidia.

Par la suite, l'installation est arrivée à son terme et j'ai cherché manuellement des pilotes adéquats. J'ai même souvenance de ne pas les avoir téléchargés sur le site officiel, car là aussi un éditeur/fabricant peut ne pas laisser dans ses serveurs d'anciens pilotes ! Ton cas est particulier, car tu as un Mac Pro et la gestion de tous les matériels est différente.


Malcom.38 a dit:


> J’ai deux cartes graphiques installées soit une gtx 760. Je pense qu’il y a conflits entre ces deux cartes...


A quel moment et où vois-tu qu'il y a 2 cartes graphiques ?


----------



## Malcom.38 (19 Octobre 2020)

Dans le gestionnaire de Périphérique.


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2020)

Malcom.38 a dit:


> Dans le gestionnaire de Périphérique.


Est-ce qu'il y a une icône avec un triangle jaune ? Si oui, tu la sélectionnes et un clic sur Supprimer et tu redémarres. Si cela persiste, tu recommences mais tu supprimeras les 2 icônes et tu redémarres. Rassure-toi, au démarrage Windows détectera la carte vidéo et installera automatiquement le pilote manquant.


----------



## Malcom.38 (19 Octobre 2020)

Oui j’ai les triangles oranges. Ce que j’ai en en tête, c’est garder les pilotes de base pour ma 6600 ( je la garde juste pour le bootstram ) et désactivé les MAJ pour plus qu‘il y est de problème.


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2020)

Malcom.38 a dit:


> Oui j’ai les triangles oranges.


La première chose à faire est de faire un double-clic sur une icône jaune et de sélectionner Mise à jour du pilote, puis de voir ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (19 Octobre 2020)

Ça marche pas toujours, il faut parfois installer les drivers manuellement.


----------



## Malcom.38 (19 Octobre 2020)

Une installation manuel sera une bonne solution. Et je laisserai le pilote de base pour ma GeForce 660.


----------

